# Tips on using a pup with an older dog



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just thought I would get some insight into utilizing an older dog with a new pup. I had to laugh at the first week or so of havin gthis new pup... my older dog (2.5) didn't really know what to think of our new addition. NOt in a negative way, but just wasn't to sure. But now that a week has gone by they spend a lot of time together and the bond they already have is amazing.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

When hunting with a 1st season pup and a experienced dog I'll alternate putting one of them on a short leash on my hip. I'll almost always start hunting with the experienced dog, let the pup watch him work for 1/4-1/2 mile, then switch. I'll alternate like this all day, for the better part of the 1st season, or until the pups "light turns on" and he shows signs of knowing his job. When that happens I'll let them both hunt some of the time, again alternating to the leash if the pup gets wild or unruly. I'm no professional dog trainer, and this certainly isn't the only way to get things done, but it works for me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

technique depends on breed and what your hunting? so fill us in...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Seems to me you're a lab guy if I remember right. The only reason to hunt a lab with an older lab is if the pup just won't quarter. If this is so, just let him run with the older dog and drive old dog crazy. As soon as he goes out on his own, stop working him with the old dog so he gains his own independence and confidence. If you work them out of a blind only, there is absolutely no advantage to working him with an old dog. This all changes if you're talking about a versatile dog or pointer.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I have a 2.5 yr old lab ... I use them for both upland and waterfowl.

My older lab is a very mindful dog that spent a lot of time working with to get her where she is so I was hoping that in part she would help serve as a mentor to speak for my young dog as we progress forward with his training(pups).


----------

